# طريقة ممتازة للمذاكرة (مجربة وفعالة)



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 أبريل 2009)

هشرح الطريقة Step By Step وبشكل مبسط جداً 
 الطريقة دى مجربة وفعالة جداً وسريعة لحفظ ودراسة اى كتاب فى سرعة قياسية وبمقدار استيعاب ممتاز والجميل ان الطريقة دى هتنجح مع اى انسان مهما كان مستوى ذكاءه ومهما كان قدرته على الحفظ ...
المهم تطبيق الطريقة خطوة بخطوة 

اولاً مرحلة الاعداد :
1- نختار مكان هااادىء تماماً من اى صوت او اى حاجة ممكن تقلل من تركيزك 
2- تكون نايم بشكل جيد جدا قبليها 

ثانياً الطريقة :
1- قبل البدأ فى المذاكرة, حاول تكون ريلاكس قدر الامكان وغمض عينيك لمدة 5 دقائق بالضبط وفى خلال الخمس دقائق لازم متفكرش فى اى حاجة ... ممكن بس تفكر فى المادة او الكتاب اللى هتدرسه ... لو مثلاً كتاب عن الفيزياء, يا ترى المادة دى بتكلم عن اية.. يا ترى يعنى اية فيزياء؟ ... وهكذا 
المرحلة الاولى دى تحضير للذهن لدراسة المادة ودى مهمة جدا مش مجرد تغميض عين:closedeye المهم تركيزك ميكنش فى اى حاجة تانية غير الكتاب فى خلال الخمس دقائق ومهم جدا ميكنش فية اى نوع من الصوت او اى حاجة ممكن تجذب انتباهك ومهم جدا يكون ذهنك مرتاح تماماً, تكون نايم قبليها كويس جداً


2- بعد الانتهاء الخمس دقائق (ممكن تستعين بالمنبة فى الموبيل وخلى صوت المنبة واطى قدر الامكان ) فتح عنيك وابدأ بالقراءة الكتاب مش كمذاكرة ولكن كأنك بتقرأ قصة بالضبط ... شوف انت بتقرأ قصص والروايات ازاى اقرأ الكتاب بنفس الطريقة وبنفس السرعة .. تخيل الكتاب قصة او رواية وعاوز تعرف بيتكلم عن اية ... والكاتب عاوز يقولنا اية فى الباب دا ؟ ... اية المعلومات اللى عاوز يوصلهلنا فى الباب دا ؟ ... 

3- بعد متخلص الباب الاول اقفل الكتاب وغمض عينيك وحاول تفتكر كل اللى تعرفو عن الباب الأول ...
وممكن تستخدم نفس الطريقة مرة آخرى بنفس الترتيب والخطوات للباب الاول علشان تضمن انك استوعبته 100%

وهنعمل نفس الطريقة دى فى بقية الابواب حتى انتهاء المادة او الكتاب

النتيجة اللى هنحصل عليها اية ؟
1- سرعة فى المذاكرة (رغم قراءة الباب مرتين بس هتكون اسرع من المذاكرة التقليدية بكتيييير)
2- سهولة ومتعة فى المذاكرة 
3- استيعاب ممتاز جدا ومضمون

الأخطاء اللى كتير بيقعو فيها :
- الفضول انهم يجربو الطريقة الان وهما مش مهيئين ليها ولا مكان ولا ذهن بالتالى مش بتجيب النتيجة المطلوبة ... واحدة بعد مشرحتلها الطريقة بالتفصيل لقتها عاوزة تبدأ الان ونست خالص مرحلة الاعداد !!
- القراءة بسرعة مفرطة اكتر من اللازم 
- عدم الثقة من جدوى الطريقة وفاعليتها بالتالى مش بينفذها بالدقة المطلوبة


----------



## BishoRagheb (15 أبريل 2009)

يارب
يسمع من بقك ربنا
اديني بجرب الموضوع ده بقالي كتير
شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

حلو الموضوع ،وربنا يباركك وينجحك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى يا فندم على الطريقه 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (15 أبريل 2009)

يعنى على ضامنتك يا اكستريم اقوم اجرب لحسن انا عندى كل كتاب و التانى اكبر من اللى قبله 
ربنا يستر و يعدى الدراسة على خييييير 
شكرا كتير اخويا ربنا يباركك


----------



## fouad78 (15 أبريل 2009)

معاك حق المشكلة كتير من الطلاب بيدرسوا كتير بتشويش وبدون تنظيم فيضيع تعبهم
شكرا ليك للمعلومة المهمة الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الطريقة
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> يارب
> يسمع من بقك ربنا
> اديني بجرب الموضوع ده بقالي كتير
> شكرا لتعبك​


الطريقة دى مجربة ومعتمد عليها من زمان, هتنجح اكيد لو طبقتها بالشكل الصحيح 
ربنا يكون معاك فى دراستك


----------



## ارووجة (15 أبريل 2009)

هدوووووووء
ميرسي عالموضوووع


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا كتير وربنا يبارك حياتك وادعولى اجيب تقدير حلو


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> حلو الموضوع ،وربنا يباركك وينجحك


جربيها وقوليلنا مدى نجاحها 
وشكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررسى يا فندم على الطريقه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


يا رب تكون استفدت منها 
شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> يعنى على ضامنتك يا اكستريم اقوم اجرب لحسن انا عندى كل كتاب و التانى اكبر من اللى قبله
> ربنا يستر و يعدى الدراسة على خييييير
> شكرا كتير اخويا ربنا يباركك


هههههه لا اكيد هتنجح انا معتمد عليها من زماان وشغالة معايا ممتاز بس المهم استخدام الطريقة بشكل صحيح ومهم جدا تهيئة نفسك قبل البدأ والاهتمام بتفاصيل الطريقة دى 
ان شاء الله هتنجحى


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2009)

*طريقة تحفة انا مزاكرتى كلها قراءة بردوا بس يا دوووب بلحق مرة واحدة وربنا يسهلها بقى فى الامتحان حتى لو مرتين قريته مش بيكونوا ورا بعض
هو لازم ورا بعض ولا ممكن اقرى مرة وكمان شهر مرة تانية وكدى ؟ :t9:*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *طريقة تحفة انا مزاكرتى كلها قراءة بردوا بس يا دوووب بلحق مرة واحدة وربنا يسهلها بقى فى الامتحان حتى لو مرتين قريته مش بيكونوا ورا بعض
> هو لازم ورا بعض ولا ممكن اقرى مرة وكمان شهر مرة تانية وكدى ؟ :t9:*


سؤال مهم يا جيلان

لا لازم ورا بعض ومش قراءة وفقط لازم قراءة وفهم كأنك بتقرأى قصة فعاوزة تعرفى القصة دى بتتكلم عن اية ومهم جدا جدا الجو حوليكي هادىء تماماً من الصوت او المشتتات(يعنى ميكنش فية حركة فى المكان الل بتذاكرى فية ولا اى حاجة تلفت انتباهك ).
ومهم جدا تطبيق الطريقة بكل تفاصيلها خطوة بخطوة مفيش ولا كلمة كاتبها زيادة كلها مهم تطبقها تماماً 

هدف الطريقة هى تهيئة عقلك للمادة او الكتاب وتجميع كل تركيزك علية بشكل سلس وسهل ومريح بالتالى تستوعب كمية اكبر وبسرعة اكبر وبطريقة سهله ومريحة لعقلك


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2009)

*ايون تمام لازم ورا بعض طب الى بيزهىء بسرعة من المزاكرة الكتاب كبير او البابا مية صفحة مثلا هقراه ورا بعض يا لهوى
حلوة بجد نجزء الباب حسب استطاعة كل واحد للمزاكرة وقشطة
طريقة مميزة جدا ميرسى اكسترييم*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون تمام لازم ورا بعض طب الى بيزهىء بسرعة من المزاكرة الكتاب كبير او البابا مية صفحة مثلا هقراه ورا بعض يا لهوى
> حلوة بجد نجزء الباب حسب استطاعة كل واحد للمزاكرة وقشطة
> طريقة مميزة جدا ميرسى اكسترييم*


بصى انا مقصدتش باب يعنى باب بالضبط اقصد جزء كامل مترابط الافكار يعنى مثلا فية كتب بيبقى الباب كله بيتكلم عن موضوع معين بيستفيض فى شرحه وتوضيحه وتوضيح اقسامه وفروعه ... دا هو هدفك فى الجلسة الواحدة حتى لو كان 20 صفحات أو فصل او باب
وفى فترة الـ5 دقائق (فى مرحلة التهيئة) لازم متكونيش بتفكرى فى  اى حاجة ولازم تكونى ريلاكس تماماً


----------



## جيلان (16 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا اكستريم يا لهوى غلبتك انا ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا اكستريم يا لهوى غلبتك انا ههههههههههههه*



لا بالعكس انا سعيد جداً باسئلتك


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا اكستريم
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> معاك حق المشكلة كتير من الطلاب بيدرسوا كتير بتشويش وبدون تنظيم فيضيع تعبهم​
> 
> شكرا ليك للمعلومة المهمة الرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


 صحيح
شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل يا فؤاد 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الطريقة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي​


العفو اختى العزيزة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +pepo+ (25 أبريل 2009)

انا بعمل بى الطريقه دى بس فى اختلاف 
بدال 5 دقائق بغمض عينى فيهم انا بروح اعمل مج قهوه علشان تسهرنى
ميرسى يا ExtreemFXTrader  موضوع حكايه


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا اخى 
وانشاء الله تنفع الطريقة دى

مبدئيا كويسة​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 أبريل 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> انا بعمل بى الطريقه دى بس فى اختلاف
> بدال 5 دقائق بغمض عينى فيهم انا بروح اعمل مج قهوه علشان تسهرنى
> ميرسى يا extreemfxtrader  موضوع حكايه


هههههههههه
فترة الخمس دقائق علشان تجمع فية تركيزك وتبعد اى افكار ممكن تشتت تركيزك + تحضرك ذهنيا للمادة او الكتاب


----------



## sara A (27 أبريل 2009)

*هجربها وعلى ضمانتك .......بعد ماقوم بمرحلة الأعداد طبعا*
*ميرسى ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 مايو 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> هدوووووووء
> ميرسي عالموضوووع


العفو يا ارووجة
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك الهادىء


----------



## سيدة القصر (6 مايو 2009)

هو انا خلصت مذاكرة من زمان واتخرجت بس بشكرك قوي وعن خبرة اهم حاجة التركيز والهدوء واننا منخافش من الامتحان


----------

